# Hertz Uber Insurance question



## de$anto$ (Apr 11, 2016)

I see that the US Hertz-Uber rental program provides Loss Waiver Damage coverage that says is for on app and off app use. 

For an individual living in the US that does not currently own a car, does not possess any type of auto insurance and does not have a credit card with car rental insurance, how would the scenario play out if the renter had an "at fault" accident while using the car for personal use? Would one need to get additional type of cover?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

de$anto$ said:


> I see that the US Hertz-Uber rental program provides Loss Waiver Damage coverage that says is for on app and off app use.
> 
> For an individual living in the US that does not currently own a car, does not possess any type of auto insurance and does not have a credit card with car rental insurance, how would the scenario play out if the renter had an "at fault" accident while using the car for personal use? Would one need to get additional type of cover?


The way it used to work for the Uber-Enterprise deal was that if you were on your way to a pickup or had pax in the car, you were covered by Uber's ins. company, James River, with a $1000 deductible. If you were off app, or on app but hadn't accepted a request yet, you were covered by Enterprise's insurance, but they had to submit to Uber/James River first, and let it be denied, then it would bounce back to their insurance. Also a $1,000 deductible. If the accident was someone else's fault, no matter which insurance company covers it, you still have to pay the $1000 deductible, but they *might* recoup it for you from the other person's ins. company, or might not. If not, it's up to you to get your own money back.


----------



## de$anto$ (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok, can anyone confirm how it works with Hertz and Uber at this current moment?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

With the IFs you have posted, you would not be able to rent a car. Nor work for Uber. The insurance and waivers offered through the car rental company only cover the car. They do not provide the basic required liability insurance.


----------

